# Villager Furniture Replacement Guide



## Bioness

A lot of people do not know about the datamine section of the ANCH discord, so I wanted to share the Villager Furniture Guide that was recently posted there since I know a lot of people on TBT have questions about house villager house furniture works.

It also includes a website that has all villager house interior layouts available (except the starter Peach Lazy layout).









						Villager Furniture Replacement Guide
					

Main   Villager Furniture Replacement Guide Up to date with game version 1.11.0 Audie's house (in-game),<a href="https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=wol12">Audie's house (https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=wol12)</a> Tabs:,List of Items:,Lists the furniture by category and how they can...




					docs.google.com
				





�

*House Viewer
 Website*​If you want to see what kind of furniture was originally in your villager's house,
or what kind and where the room markers are, you can use this website to view the layout of their house.*https://nookstop.ssmvc.org/house.html?id=*​*to search keep typing the first letter of the villager name in the drop-down



*Gifting*​• Villagers can display items through gifting, buying an item out of your pockets, trading an item from your pockets, and some delivery quests.

• They will usually display valid items 1 day after obtaining, 2 days if gifted by mail. Note that non-furniture items may not be displayed in the same time period.

• Villagers can recieve up to 5 mailed furniture per day. They will try to display all 5 at once when they display them.

• Items that can't be placed normally, wallpaper, flooring, rugs, and *wall-mounted furniture can't ever be placed or replaced.*Default
 Floor Furniture*​• In order for villagers to replace the default furniture on the floor of their house, the replacing furniture must be the same size and same category.

• Furniture in the categories 'Fixed' and 'DIYworkbench' cannot be placed nor replaced.*Room Markers*​• Most houses have 1 or more empty spots called room markers where items can be placed. Usually they are 1x1 or 2x1 spots where any kind of placable item of the right size can go.

• Other types of room markers include: Fish, Insect, Music, ClothWall, ClothFloor (unused), and 2x2 (unused). ClothWall and Music are the only ways for villagers to place non-default furniture on walls.

• Villagers will prioritize placing furniture in room markers before replacing existing furniture on the floor. When choosing an existing furniture to replace, the choice is random between valid types or surfaces.

• Items in the basic 1x1 and 2x1 room marker spots don't need to be the same category to be replaced, any category of item can replace items in these spots.*Surfaces*​• Furniture placed on surfaces don't need to be the same type or size to replace other furniture on surfaces.

• Certain categories can only be placed on the surface of specific categories, these are listed in both the ItemNpcRoomReplaceCategory and List of Items tabs.

• Some pieces of furniture require a valid surface to be placed and will never be placed on the floor, these are listed in List of Items.

• Some pieces of furniture normally have a surface or are placeable on a surface, but belong to a category that prevents these.

• Gifted furniture placed on surfaces will usually be moved around between valid surface spots daily.

• Items categorized as 'None' can only be placed on the floor, can only replace starting furniture also labeled 'None', can never have anything placed on top of them, and can be placed in room marker spots.*Seasonality*​• Some furniture cannot be displayed unless it's the correct season.

• Once the season ends, any out-of-season furniture placed on surfaces will be removed. Furniture on the ground will stay until replaced.

• All season exclusive furniture is listed in the Seasonality tab.*Storage*​• Villagers will store up to 32 pieces of furniture, including starting furniture in their houses. They store 24 pieces of clothing.

• They will start removing old furniture once they reach their storage limit, notably wall-mounted furniture, furniture placed on surfaces, or other non-displayed furniture.

• They are able to store furniture that they can't place. This can be exploited to empty their house of wall-mounted furniture and furniture placed on surfaces.

 • _Test: do villagers remove oldest furniture first, or is it just random?_*Restoration*​• Gifting the original wall-mounted furniture of the original color after they removed it will let them place it back.

• Furniture that was originally on a surface will try to get placed in its original spot. By overflowing their storage to remove surface furniture you can make it very easy for villagers to place the originals in the right spots.

• If the surface furniture was originally on an invalid surface, regifting that furniture can still place it in the same spot, provided it is the exact same variation.

• Floor furniture will still replace valid things at random. The higher number of each category the villager has based on size, the chance of them replacing correctly is lowered.

• Mailing original furniture is a faster way to mass gift multiple furniture of the same category (and in general) than normal gifting.

• Mass mailing also increases the odds of getting it right compared to hand gifting. For example with 3 different furniture of one category of the same size will have a 1/6 chance by mail vs 1/27 chance by normal gifting.

• It is currently unknown if villagers can completely remove furniture from room markers, the current assumption is that it's not possible.

• This information still needs to be tested more and may not be completely accurate.


----------



## ThePhantom

Thanks for sharing! How do we access the datamine discord? Very interested


----------



## Bioness

ThePhantom said:


> Thanks for sharing! How do we access the datamine discord? Very interested



It is on the main Animal Crossing New Horizons discord, you have to scroll to the bottom of the channel list to see it. It is under "Unrestricted Play".









						Join the Animal Crossing: New Horizons Discord Server!
					

The largest Discord-Partnered server for Animal Crossing: New Horizons! Giveaways, emoji, trade, monthly events & more! | 539,236 members




					discord.com


----------



## Iris_T

Thanks a lot for sharing! Maybe with the help of this guide I may correct the two umbrellas that Felicity decided to put on the floor...


----------



## Bioness

A reminder, this guide is also useful, if you want to just know what furniture a village might randomly place.

The Furniture Markers are the reason people are seeing clothing being put down in houses.


----------



## Etown20

This is very helpful - thank you for this!


----------



## Miss Misty

It's nice to see that you can restore wall-mounted items even!


----------



## GEEBRASS

Not sure if I'm understanding the info here correctly. Does this mean that if you gift a villager enough wall-mounted lamps to fill up their inventory, their home will go back to its original layout?


----------



## Le Ham

I'm looking at the house model AN that's supposed to represent the starter uchi house, but my Ursala has a few furniture pieces that are not the same, like her sleeping bag instead of the wooden-block bed for instance. Can I just assume these pieces act the same way and if I sent her a bed of the same dimensions she would place it there? (I already gifted her a wooden bed on like day 2, but she just put it in the other "anything 2x1 can go here" spot.) Or can sleeping bags not be moved? (edit: found where it says they can, guess I'll have to try gifting her another bed lol)


----------



## Cnydaquil

TY!!!! this helps alot!


----------



## elphieluvr

Wow this is really cool. I’ll have to wait until I’m more awake to actually absorb all of the info lol.


----------



## Bioness

Something of note, members have reported Villagers duplicating gift items in their houses (such as having two hats or two umbrellas). Supposedly this is caused by time travelling backwards after you give someone a gift, but I have not personally tested this.



Le Ham said:


> I'm looking at the house model AN that's supposed to represent the starter uchi house, but my Ursala has a few furniture pieces that are not the same, like her sleeping bag instead of the wooden-block bed for instance. Can I just assume these pieces act the same way and if I sent her a bed of the same dimensions she would place it there? (I already gifted her a wooden bed on like day 2, but she just put it in the other "anything 2x1 can go here" spot.) Or can sleeping bags not be moved?



That is strange, it should have been replaced (my Uchi had hers replaced). I would assume there isn't anything that would stop it from being swapped out, you just may have to go through a lot of furniture since it pulls from their storage of 32 pieces. Try mailing her 5 pieces of the furniture you want her to have to increase the chances.


----------



## Le Ham

Bioness said:


> That is strange, it should have been replaced (my Uchi had hers replaced). I would assume there isn't anything that would stop it from being swapped out, you just may have to go through a lot of furniture since it pulls from their storage of 32 pieces. Try mailing her 5 pieces of the furniture you want her to have to increase the chances.


Okay I think I know why that happened - the wooden simple bed was the first furniture I ever gifted Ursala, and it may have gone in the general 2x1 spot because nothing was there before it. Since the game prioritizes filling up those spots before replacing any existing furniture. I looked at my old screenshots to confirm and yeah that's it. Guess I'll just gift her another bed and it should go there now that there's an ironwood cupboard in the 2x1 spot, lol

In other events, from comparing old screenshots of her house I've noticed her wallpaper changed at some point from the common white one to white brick. Weird.


----------



## N a t

I am so happy that you posted this here, because i was considering gifting Hazel a bed the same size of one of her mini tennis tables. She has 2 and no bed so I wanted to replace one of her tables with a bed. My poor girl only has a fold up chair...


----------



## Insulaire

My Audie has been displaying her Bunny day lamp ever since I gave it to her, so I’m not sure the seasonality limit is as clear cut as it seems. She has the generic Peppy starter house though, so maybe that matters?


----------



## Clock

Thanks for sharing! This might be helpful when trying to remove bugs and fish in villager homes.


----------



## N a t

I tried using this guide to swap out a piece of furniture in a villager's house but they did not display it. I made sure that the item was the same size and color as the item i wanted to replace. Do i need to try gifting it many times? Hazel has two green table tennis in her house. I gifted her a green racecar bed. Same size and color. Is there something else I need to consider? I don't think her table tennis are fixed or permanent items. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## toenuki

so what about villagers displaying hats? I want my villagers to remove the hats in their homes but there was no furniture there to begin with so they displayed hats in open spaces


----------



## pashminablanket

thanks for posting this, the resources are quite informative and useful! I have a question though - is it possible to see which furniture items belong to the "fixed" category on that nookstop website? (I'm trying to replace the wooden chest in my starter jock's house (listed as "HA" on the website I believe) and I'd like to know if it's "fixed")

also, here's another interesting problem. I visited someone's island yesterday whose Raymond had a replaced wallpaper and flooring. attaching a picture here. bell for your thoughts?


----------



## Bioness

N a t said:


> I tried using this guide to swap out a piece of furniture in a villager's house but they did not display it. I made sure that the item was the same size and color as the item i wanted to replace. Do i need to try gifting it many times? Hazel has two green table tennis in her house. I gifted her a green racecar bed. Same size and color. Is there something else I need to consider? I don't think her table tennis are fixed or permanent items. Anyone have any idea?



I would try gifting more of the same item. Certain items may not get replaced until it is removed from their furniture inventory.


toenuki said:


> so what about villagers displaying hats? I want my villagers to remove the hats in their homes but there was no furniture there to begin with so they displayed hats in open spaces



Try gifting multiple 1x1 items to see if that will replace it. Also you can attempt to fill up their clothing inventory.



pashminablanket said:


> thanks for posting this, the resources are quite informative and useful! I have a question though - is it possible to see which furniture items belong to the "fixed" category on that nookstop website? (I'm trying to replace the wooden chest in my starter jock's house (listed as "HA" on the website I believe) and I'd like to know if it's "fixed")
> 
> also, here's another interesting problem. I visited someone's island yesterday whose Raymond had a replaced wallpaper and flooring. attaching a picture here. bell for your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 269207


In the "List of Items" tab of the Google document, it has a list of items that are Fixed, it is between Fish and Food, there are only 28 items.

That person manipulated the game's code to give Raymond the wallpaper and flooring. It is not possible to change those features through normal gameplay, just like you can't changed their music.


----------



## N a t

Bioness said:


> I would try gifting more of the same item. Certain items may not get replaced until it is removed from their furniture inventory.
> 
> 
> Try gifting multiple 1x1 items to see if that will replace it. Also you can attempt to fill up their clothing inventory.
> 
> 
> In the "List of Items" tab of the Google document, it has a list of items that are Fixed, it is between Fish and Food, there are only 28 items.
> 
> That person manipulated the game's code to give Raymond the wallpaper and flooring. It is not possible to change those features through normal gameplay, just like you can't changed their music.


Thanks for your response! I will continue to push this bed into Hazel's house!!


----------



## imagawayaki

Thanks for sharing this! I had a question: Are we able to replace villagers' wallpaper or flooring via gifting?
I've been trying to get Cube to have some semblance of his house in NL/WW instead of the weird children's room he has now T-T


----------



## Bioness

imagawayaki said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I had a question: Are we able to replace villagers' wallpaper or flooring via gifting?
> I've been trying to get Cube to have some semblance of his house in NL/WW instead of the weird children's room he has now T-T



Wallpaper, flooring, and music is not replaceable. I've seen a few online posts with villagers with different walls/flooring, but those are most certainly hacked in.


----------



## Calysis

Thanks for posting this!

I used this guide to fix Deirdre's home (she got rid of her mush lamp while I was giving her cuter tools, so I had to TT to the autumn season and give her another one) - now she has a red mushroom lamp instead of the green one!

I wish Olivia had a 2x1 item marker. I was trying for _so long_ to give her a white drum set (she wants to be a drummer!!!) but she won't place it since it seems the rest of her furniture is fixed. ;;'


----------



## Tehya Faye

This is only tangentially related to the topic, but any idea why Maple suddenly lost her music player? I had invited her to the wedding party, but I don't think she actually displayed the item in her home, however I noticed after TTing to clear the plates from the other villager homes that she's missing it. I never gave her any surface item gifts, so the spot was just empty. I've since given her a Retro Fan in the hopes that her home just needs a refresh, but I haven't been in to check whether that worked yet.


----------



## Bioness

Tehya Faye said:


> This is only tangentially related to the topic, but any idea why Maple suddenly lost her music player? I had invited her to the wedding party, but I don't think she actually displayed the item in her home, however I noticed after TTing to clear the plates from the other villager homes that she's missing it. I never gave her any surface item gifts, so the spot was just empty. I've since given her a Retro Fan in the hopes that her home just needs a refresh, but I haven't been in to check whether that worked yet.



Certain villagers (I know Marshall is another one), will occasionally remove their record player. This is because Villagers rotate surface items everyday until all valid spots have been filled. I feel like this is a bug, but if you want her put it back, try gifting her multiples of the Yellow Cute Music Player (make sure the volume is at 2) to see if she will place one of them. Mailing them would be the quickest option.


----------



## mintycream

Thank you! This is really helpful in removing the bugs/fish they display >.<  but for some Merengue never changes her wood furniture (she’s one of the original 3 from beginning of game) even though I gave her a bunch of cute furniture


----------



## Bethboj

mintycream said:


> Thank you! This is really helpful in removing the bugs/fish they display >.<  but for some Merengue never changes her wood furniture (she’s one of the original 3 from beginning of game) even though I gave her a bunch of cute furniture


My starter jock Bam wouldn’t change his wood furniture either  I had to let him move away in the end. But he displayed his clothes I gave him lol


----------



## Tehya Faye

Bioness said:


> Certain villagers (I know Marshall is another one), will occasionally remove their record player. This is because Villagers rotate surface items everyday until all valid spots have been filled. I feel like this is a bug, but if you want her put it back, try gifting her multiples of the Yellow Cute Music Player (make sure the volume is at 2) to see if she will place one of them. Mailing them would be the quickest option.



I was able to check inside of her room real quick before she went to bed for the night, and the retro fan actually seems to have done the trick - the fan was in place within her 1x1 free space, and with it the stereo restored.  Was definitely gonna mail her some Yellow Cute Music Players if it didn't, though.


----------



## marea

Wow this is so very helpful! Thank you for always taking the time to make these informative threads and posts. Gotta try testing this clothing limit thing when i have the chance because i have seen lots of people who want to get rid of certain clothes from their villagers wardrobe. I hope that they get rid of older clothes first and that it is not random.


----------



## Uffe

Pashmina's house looks a lot different than what I'm seeing. She was one of the two residents who was on my island. I'm sad that I can't replace her wallpaper or flooring. I was hoping to maybe make it look like how it's intended to look.


----------



## imagawayaki

Bioness said:


> Wallpaper, flooring, and music is not replaceable. I've seen a few online posts with villagers with different walls/flooring, but those are most certainly hacked in.


Sorry for the late reply but - thank you! You’ve saved me weeks of wallpaper gifting haha. I will slowly gift my villagers fun furniture instead!


----------



## Lotusblossom

I accidentally gave lazy starter house the wrong item and i want to reset the house.. ive had villagers display the same thing but it was customized differently and thats withojt time traveling.. the starter house im refering to is not full yet... im confused... if i gift them the same thing over and over again will that reset the house back to normal?????

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

I want it to go back to the way it was just a lazy starter house... but not sure this is possible


----------



## Lotusblossom

Im actively trying to get help with this...
This has to do with a starter peach lazy house.. 
Ive only gifted three table top items.. i think there is room for more.. 
I gifted in tbis order: catnip, frying pan, moms cake.. the cake was the mistake ..
So now I want to reset the table top items.. 


Note: i heard after 64 items furniture starts to dissapear??

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Im trying to view the lazy peach house layout on that website it says use these but they it doesnt appear to be a link where it says lazypeach


----------



## Nefarious

Lotusblossom said:


> Im actively trying to get help with this...
> This has to do with a starter peach lazy house..
> Ive only gifted three table top items.. i think there is room for more..
> I gifted in tbis order: catnip, frying pan, moms cake.. the cake was the mistake ..
> So now I want to reset the table top items..
> 
> 
> Note: i heard after 64 items furniture starts to dissapear??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020
> 
> Im trying to view the lazy peach house layout on that website it says use these but they it doesnt appear to be a link where it says lazypeach



If you're looking for the default lazy peach version interior it's called ImmQ_1_Peach.


----------



## Lotusblossom

NefariousKing said:


> If you're looking for the default lazy peach version interior it's called ImmQ_1_Peach.


This is what came up in google but this is a bit different than what my lazy peach house looks like...layout wise atleast anyways.. not sure if that matters


----------



## Nefarious

Lotusblossom said:


> This is what came up in google but this is a bit different than what my lazy peach house looks like...



The one in the screenshot is the Orange version.

This is the Peach version.


----------



## Lotusblossom

NefariousKing said:


> The one in the screenshot is the Orange version.
> 
> This is the Peach version.
> View attachment 300276


Thankyou so much!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Does Leopold have an empty 1x2 marker? His birthday is coming up and I planned to give him a trophy case but I fear he will replace his lecture desk with it and it'll look stupid.

I tried using the site linked in the guide but it doesn't seem to function on my end for some reason?​


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sheep Villager said:


> Does Leopold have an empty 1x2 marker? His birthday is coming up and I planned to give him a trophy case but I fear he will replace his lecture desk with it and it'll look stupid.


I just checked and he unfortunately only has three 1x1 markers.


----------



## saucySheep

bro this is confusing to me lmao 

idc ab originality tho so it don;t matter anyway


----------



## John Wick

That link is trying to open a drive on my phone. :-|


----------



## Sheep Villager

NAsh88 said:


> I just checked and he unfortunately only has three 1x1 markers.



Ah drat. Thank you for checking though! I'll have to come up with a new gift idea that is 1x1.​


----------



## Lotusblossom

I gave drago a dragon screen cause i thought he would replace his red screen and instead he just had both of them out but it was kinda trippy cause if you looked at it right it kinda looked like the dragon in the screen was sitting down to eat..
Still i probably wouldnt have gave him that if i didnt think he might replace the other screen...
What am i doing wrong?
His red partition is not marked fixed.... 
I geuss i have to fill the empty spaces first.. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

I wanna give marcel a customized sleeping bag cause he has the sleeping bag.. [its not actually called a sleeping bag]
 But will he replace it with the one i give him or will he just end up with two of them?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020


----------



## NyattaSama

Lotusblossom said:


> I gave drago a dragon screen cause i thought he would replace his red screen and instead he just had both of them out but it was kinda trippy cause if you looked at it right it kinda looked like the dragon in the screen was sitting down to eat..
> Still i probably wouldnt have gave him that if i didnt think he might replace the other screen...
> What am i doing wrong?
> His red partition is not marked fixed....
> I geuss i have to fill the empty spaces first..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020
> 
> I wanna give marcel a customized sleeping bag cause he has the sleeping bag.. [its not actually called a sleeping bag]
> But will he replace it with the one i give him or will he just end up with two of them?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020


If you read through the room markers section in the main page of the guide, it says "Villagers will prioritize placing furniture in room markers before replacing existing furniture on the floor. When choosing an existing furniture to replace, the choice is random between valid types or surfaces." I checked Drago's room and he does have a 2x1 room marker in the right side of his room, so I would guess that you need to fill that spot first before trying to replace any of his original furniture.
For Marcel, he does have a 2x1 room marker at where his DIY workbench is, so potentially he could display two futons in his room instead of replacing the existing one.


----------



## Matt0106

Thank you for this! I have a question though, and I was a little confused by some of the info so maybe you can answer this. I gave Julian a star clock that was yellow and it was put on the Room Marker spot. Then realizing a blue clock would be nicer, I thought he would replace it, but instead he replaced the Pisces Lamp.

If I gave him a Pisces Lamp, is there an increased chance he would put it back where the original one was (Or at least put it back in general), since 1) it's an item he originally had, 2) both the blue star clock and the Pisces Lamp are 1x1, and 3) they are both lamp-type since they glow (if that affects anything)?


----------



## Lotusblossom

So if theres technically 2 items in the workbench spot can one of them be replaced?? 

Also. Im looking for the list of the furniture and there correlating categories please if anyone can help


----------



## wanderlust//

ooo this is great, thank you! I’ve been thinking about doing this because I hate the starter homes with a passion. why Nintendo?? why starter homes?? I don’t see a point!


----------



## yoohamsta

I gave Fang a folding floor lamp which he did not put in the empty room marker but instead used it to replace the antique bureau so I tried giving him the same colour antique bureau and other 2x1 items but he just won't replace the lamp and would rather replace what is in the room marker... ugh this is frustrating.


----------



## Etown20

I had Poppy move in a while ago and she can't get to the the right side of her house or her record player because the space between the table and the workbench is a side-step. This is not my photo, but here's what it looks like. I know you can't replace the workbench.

I'm looking at the wireframe for her house... I wonder if I could give her a smaller table? I'm assuming there's probably not a way to fix this but was just curious.


----------



## cocoacat

Etown20 said:


> I had Poppy move in a while ago and she can't get to the the right side of her house or her record player because the space between the table and the workbench is a side-step. This is not my photo, but here's what it looks like. I know you can't replace the workbench,
> 
> I'm looking at the wireframe for her house... I wonder if I could give her a smaller table? I'm assuming there's probably not a way to fix this but was just curious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 313201


I'm not sure if it's the case with Poppy, but does she put the diy table away sometimes and display something else? It's maybe just poorly designed.


----------



## Etown20

cocoacat said:


> I'm not sure if it's the case with Poppy, but does she put the diy table away sometimes and display something else? It's maybe just poorly designed.



Unfortunately no, it's one of those that is always displayed even on days she's not crafting.


----------



## RedPanda

Any advice on how to get rid of this garbage can without losing the light strings and such? This is my BF's Julian. I actually had the same problem with my Julian, only it was a record album, not a garbage can. I gave him an Aries rocking chair and it worked for me, but my boyfriend tried the same thing and the garbage can is still there. The problem of course is that Aries rocking chairs are hard to get, so we can't keep spamming him with those. Ideally we would keep his house celestial in theme.


----------



## FGDireito

I gave Ankha a Mummy Suit and a Mummy Mask and all of the sudden she replaced one of her coffins with her worktable, now the coffin and gold plates are missing, she doesnt swaps the coffin only puts her worktable, she is not displying any of the gifted cloths, how can I restore the coffin and plates?

Edit: Ignore this, she just put her coffin and dishs back in place after a week...


----------



## eseamir

thank you so much for this!! I'm definitely going to be using it once I finish decorating my own house and finally get around to changing things for my villagers!


----------



## Candyapple

Help me please! I’m trying to get rid of Octavian’s original furniture (I know many people love his house, but I can’t stand it, it bothers me to no end cause it didn’t feel like a home at all xD). So far I managed to get rid of a few items. But for the life of me I can’t make him get rid of the satellite and the rocket. I tried to follow the guide and to gift him objects of the recommended color, but he keeps substitute the same 2 objects and that’s all! Any suggestion? Thank you!



https://imgur.com/a/AnHG6sZ




https://imgur.com/a/I7FbMrc


----------



## tolisamarie

Candyapple said:


> Help me please! I’m trying to get rid of Octavian’s original furniture (I know many people love his house, but I can’t stand it, it bothers me to no end cause it didn’t feel like a home at all xD). So far I managed to get rid of a few items. But for the life of me I can’t make him get rid of the satellite and the rocket. I tried to follow the guide and to gift him objects of the recommended color, but he keeps substitute the same 2 objects and that’s all! Any suggestion? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/AnHG6sZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/I7FbMrc




Try gifting him items of the same size  and color that are also made with star fragments. For example, a nova light customized to blue to replace the satellite.

I've found that villagers won't easily get rid of things made with star fragments or gold nuggets, unless it's for something else that also uses them.

Also remember to check the ITEM LIST

Items without a category (None) can be replaced by other items without a category. For example, even though it's the same size and color, a 2x1 white wooden low table can't replace the rocket because the table is in the "Base Table" category.

"Items categorized as 'None' can only be placed on the floor, can only replace starting furniture also labeled 'None', can never have anything placed on top of them, and can be placed in room marker spots."


----------



## Breemoix

Does Raymond have any 2x2 markers? I wanted to gift him an antique bed. I also just need some general help and I cannot message the person on discord or add him. Would anyone be willing to help me? My discord is J.#9227, I'd very much appreciate it!! Just trying to learn some of the basics. Like, do the colors have meaning on the item list? Thank you! I really need help with replacing Raymond's furniture!!


Also, I was working on replacing camofrog's and I cant find birdbath or monstera furniture so I dont know if it will replace? Would love help.


----------



## Bioness

Breemoix said:


> Does Raymond have any 2x2 markers? I wanted to gift him an antique bed. I also just need some general help and I cannot message the person on discord or add him. Would anyone be willing to help me? My discord is J.#9227, I'd very much appreciate it!! Just trying to learn some of the basics. Like, do the colors have meaning on the item list? Thank you! I really need help with replacing Raymond's furniture!!
> 
> 
> Also, I was working on replacing camofrog's and I cant find birdbath or monstera furniture so I dont know if it will replace? Would love help.



Raymond has 2 1x1 markers and 1 1x2 marker. You can see it in the link in the OP.


----------



## Breemoix

Bioness said:


> Raymond has 2 1x1 markers and 1 1x2 marker. You can see it in the link in the OP.


Yes, I know about those. I just wanted to make sure he doesnt have a 2x1 marker. I dont know, Id just appreciate if we could talk on discord possibly?


----------



## JKDOS

I'd like to get rid of Ankha's Pyramid. Anyone have suggestions for furniture that is 3x3?


----------



## JKDOS

Carmen's wooden block bed with a white sheet  looked ugly. I know Carmen's favorite color is green, so I gave her a green/green basic wooden bed and it worked! 


*BEFORE*





*AFTER*


----------



## BunburyBrianna

I'm a little confused with the wording of the guide... is it possible to replace wall-mounted furniture? Trying to swap out a wreath that Tangy has on her wall with an orange clock, if I can.


----------



## mnk907

Has anyone compiled a list of items that fall in the None category? The doc in the first post doesn't do that, and it's just annoying trying to cross-reference everything to see if it's a None item or not. I'm trying to fix Butch's house after it got totally ruined with clothes and things, and the majority of his house is made up of 1x1 None items.


----------



## PeachMelba

Hi, I'm new here so I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting here the first thing I do.  I've been using this guide to remodel Tiffany's house but I can't get her to place a wooden bookshelf. If I'm reading the guide right, the wooden bookshelf is a none size 2x0.5 (I double checked with the starter Normal house where it is listed as none) so it should be able to replace her diner neon sign which is the same size and category. However, that sign got replaced by a capricorn ornament and gifting her another diner neon sign placed that instead of the billiard table in the middle. Both spots are none, and it seems like size 2x1 and 2x0.5 can replace each other. So why not the bookshelf? What am I missing? I feel like it should at least be able to go in the room marker spot of 2x1, but maybe there the size matters?


----------



## PeachMelba

mnk907 said:


> Has anyone compiled a list of items that fall in the None category? The doc in the first post doesn't do that, and it's just annoying trying to cross-reference everything to see if it's a None item or not. I'm trying to fix Butch's house after it got totally ruined with clothes and things, and the majority of his house is made up of 1x1 None items.


I'm slowly working on that, adding the things I encounter when I happen to think of it. I've gotten pretty much nowhere so I'll open my google sheet so anyone can edit and maybe you can help by adding to it? I don't have access to any datamine so I don't have all the info but I copied the titles from the original doc.

Link is here


----------



## evacino

I wanted to replace Nibble's Pear Bed with Luna's Bed and noticed that "Luna's Bed" did not appear on the List of Items tab in the Villager Furniture Replacement Guide. I thought that was odd, since normally all new items are added (e.g. the Surichwi Tteok item was added under the "Food" category) and I thought that _of course_ Luna's Bed would be in the "Bed" category. Nope! It seems to be in the "None" category for some reason, since Nibbles replaced her Tennis Table for it:



For reference, I had mailed her 3 Luna's Beds at the same time (to increase the odds of her replacing old furniture instead of just placing it in her NnpcRoomMarkerFtrFloor2x1 slot) and not gifted her anything else after that point.

Wanted to post this here since I could not find any other images online of a villager with Luna's Bed in their home. But having used the Villager Furniture Replacement Guide for all of my villagers, I have learned that if an item you're looking for isn't on the list, then it has to be in "None".


I have also observed something with villager clothing storage. It appears that you can *not* replace old villager clothes by gifting them 24 (or more) of the same clothing. I obtained a gifted Dom from someone, and I observed that he had been given at least 9 shirts, 2 hats and had on display 1 glasses (which he still sometimes wore). I replaced his Log Stool with a Safe to check his wardrobe progress (didn't want a wardrobe to fill his RoomMarker spot, in case he replaced it again with clothes), and I can confirm that after giving him 35 red Sea Captain's Coats and 10 red Top Hats, his "storage" still hadn't seemed to push out all of the old clothes he was given. I got rid of most things – but 3 things I just couldn't get rid of. His wardrobe still had the 2 hats inside. Yes, just the hats. A pink Giant Ribbon, which I have never seen him wear; and a red Colorful Striped Knit Cap, which he wore really frequently. He also wore a brown wool sweater with a tiny flower print on the top left, which had never appeared in his wardrobe (but he still wore all the time); and since I can not find the name of it online, I assume it was probably a custom design from his old island. Which if that was the case, Isabelle did an absolutely rubbish job of making him not wear it, haha!

Another observation I made is, potentially, a villager might be able to "store" a piece of clothing without it appearing in their wardrobe; even if they are not wearing it currently nor displaying it in their home. I gave Audie 4 Adventure Dresses, 9 Farmer Overalls, 9 Alpinist Dresses and 3 Hibiscus Hairpins. The Adventure dress eventually stopped appearing in her wardrobe and it wasn't on display in her house, so I thought maybe I had pushed it out of her rotation. But no, I still saw her change into it multiple times after this. Also occasionally, I'll see clothes randomly "disappear" from wardrobes on some days and reappear a few days later. Another thing that happened is that Audie had just the 1 Hibiscus Hairpin appear in her wardrobe for ages, then suddenly, he decided to put one of them on display in her home. It has never since moved from display, but neither has the 1 in her wardrobe. So this shows she owns at least more than one.

Finally, I have gotten Willow to display 3 pink Heart Aprons and have another still appear in her wardrobe. She displayed one in her RoomMarker slot, another replaced her Pintuck-Pleated Dress, and lastly she displayed one on her wall (which I have never seen another villager do before unless they already had clothes there by default, like Tom). It has been ages, and since then the only one she keeps on display is the one that replaced her Pintuck-Pleated Dress. I have also seen Tom wear a Pirate-Treasure Robe while having replaced his default Jumper Work Suit (on wall) with one. Again it's been ages, and the Pirate-Treasure Robe has never left the wall since.

To keep track of everything, I have kept tallies of all the outfits and items I have ever given my villagers, as well as taken screenshots of their house interiors and wardrobes on different days. Maybe I'm a bit crazy, but I'm just so curious at how the whole "storage" thing works! If anyone wants to see these though, then I'm happy to try and compile them together in a post on here.


----------



## Etown20

evacino said:


> I have also observed something with villager clothing storage. It appears that you can *not* replace old villager clothes by gifting them 24 (or more) of the same clothing. I obtained a gifted Dom from someone, and I observed that he had been given at least 9 shirts, 2 hats and had on display 1 glasses (which he still sometimes wore). I replaced his Log Stool with a Safe to check his wardrobe progress (didn't want a wardrobe to fill his RoomMarker spot, in case he replaced it again with clothes), and I can confirm that after giving him 35 red Sea Captain's Coats and 10 red Top Hats, his "storage" still hadn't seemed to push out all of the old clothes he was given. I got rid of most things – but 3 things I just couldn't get rid of. His wardrobe still had the 2 hats inside. Yes, just the hats. A pink Giant Ribbon, which I have never seen him wear; and a red Colorful Striped Knit Cap, which he wore really frequently. He also wore a brown wool sweater with a tiny flower print on the top left, which had never appeared in his wardrobe (but he still wore all the time); and since I can not find the name of it online, I assume it was probably a custom design from his old island. Which if that was the case, Isabelle did an absolutely rubbish job of making him not wear it, haha!



This is interesting - I wonder if it reads same clothing differently in that case. I finally had a villager replace an article of clothing today after around 10 months.

Last summer, Marina gifted Poppy a blue track jacket that I delivered. Ever since then, I noticed the blue track jacket had replaced her default green track jacket, so she would wear blue during fishing tournaments, bug off, etc. I've been giving Poppy different clothing gifts over the past year, and I must have just hit 24, because today during the bug off she was wearing the green track jacket again for the first time in almost a year.

I think the complaining to Isabelle feature seems to have been broken since the game launched unfortunately. If I recall correctly, sometimes it will get a villager to change temporarily, but it doesn't remove the item from their wardrobe.


----------

